# Ford Focus Speaker pods & Pioneer TS-T3PRS tweeters



## Thumperx (Nov 20, 2007)

FYI, time to go. It's Ebay time...

Ford Focus speaker kick panel pods, 2000-2004
Ford Focus kick panel speaker pods 2000-2004 | eBay

Pioneer TS-T3PRS
Ultra high performance Pioneer TS-T3PRS 1.25" tweeters - eBay (item 220817050048 end time Jul-26-11 16:00:42 PDT)


----------



## Thumperx (Nov 20, 2007)

Back to the Top


----------



## Thumperx (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok Seas tweeter and the Pioneer Tweeters have been sold. The Ford Focus kick panel speaker pods are still available.


----------

